# Don Carlo Gesualdo da Venosa 101 for dummies



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

At the middle of 17 century a prince a murder and faboleous musician would see the day, in the small village of Venosa, the dark prince the prince of death,experimentalist and existencialist.

Is this a good intro or what?

So he kille d his wife or his men killed her, we might not ever know, so his wife Donna Maria was killed and the soul of Gesualdo was torn uppon, his delerium inspired his fragmented soul, after the murde.

Notice madrigals 1-3 before the murders are good decent but not adventureous has 4-6 than the man lose his sanity he is afraid to go to hell, mythos of masochist gesualdo getting wipe to death could be true, dying of his wounds, there is a fair chance this happen see when a man did killing at a very religious time, like renaissance italy, he was afraid of going to help so he put himself trought punishement to banish his sin...

Sacred cantione 1-2, remained a favorite to me for 5 voice and tome 2 for 6-7 voice
Through his sacred cantione ,Gesualdo revealed another side of his musc not has chromatic a but gentle and harmonic rendition.

Tenebrae responsoria, i could not settle for one copie i have like 20 copie of this, from diffrent label, i preffereed the one on Erato label so far, for afored mentioned works in the text, i would point out naxos for fivee voice it pretty darn good one,Gesualdo sacred cantiones vol2 i only have one copie of donee by James Wood Berlin consort , vol 1 i have iit in 3 labels.

Has your guide i would says try his sacred cantiones first and secondo his madrigals, than tercio Tenebrae Responsoria, in this exact order.

Have a nice day folks, friends ,follower, friendly strangers, ops


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Tenebrae Responsoria is a powerful moving work. I read he wrote that late in life, plagued by guilt.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

There are reports by witnesses that Gesulado stabbed his wife repeatedly, yelling "Is she dead yet?" Among other greusome details, he was said to have humiliated his wife's lover by making him dress in her clothing before killing him and mutilating his corpse. Their bodies were then dumped on the steps of her parents' estate. As a member of the aristocracy he was above any legal charges, but her family could certainly take revenge upon him.

One of my favorite composers of the period. :devil:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Excellent; just one correction: the murder happened in 1590; 1~4 came out in 1594~6 (so after the murder) and 5~6 in 1611. So he just got crazier by time. :tiphat:

And I think D'Avalos' lover was already dressed in womens' clothing in order to sneak in, but who knows -- I wasn't there!

I think Gesualdo recordings are hit-or-misses, and I can count the "hits" on one hand: Odecathon sacred cantiones, Hilliard Book 5, Hilliard Tenenbrae, Alessandrini Dolorosa gioa & La compagnia del madrigale Book 6. But they are all right on the bullseye!

Also, the poetry to "Deh, coprite il bel seno" always makes me cringe.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

The real decisive factor in his zany music, I think, is not his killings but his aristocratic title. When you're a prince, you've got a bit of freedom to write music that people are going to find strange. You certainly don't need to rely on the accessibility of your music for income, and having unlimited leisure time is bound to unleash some truly demonic creativity sooner or later.

EDIT: Plus you can get away with murder.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Good point mister *Esrchbeg* :tiphat:


----------

